# How long does oral turinabol stay detectable in your system?



## njc (Oct 10, 2011)

How long does oral turinabol stay detectable in your system?  A female friend of mine is taking 10-30mg's per day.  She may or may not be tested (by urine) before the show but wishes to be cautious and assume that she will.  Testing would be the day before the show.  How long should she stop taking it before the day of the show?


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know for sure but most are from 4-5wks.... The longest is halo at 2months. So I would say less then 2months.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 10, 2011)

Most sources online say 6 weeks. some say its shorter, some longer. But imo 6 weeks is a good estimate.


----------



## njc (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## squigader (Oct 11, 2011)

4 weeks at the minimum. 6 weeks to be safe.


----------

